# Real, pronti 500 milioni per il mercato



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

"Il Fpf nasce per evitare disparità tra le squadre di calcio".
Maledetto platini e tutta la rube.


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Il Fpf nasce per evitare disparità tra le squadre di calcio".



frase che ben si abbina con notizie come queste


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



Eriksen, Gundogan, Jovic nomi di contorno... per noi sarebbero top player


----------



## davidelynch (23 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Eriksen, Gundogan, Jovic nomi di contorno... per noi sarebbero top player



Per tutti in realtà


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



Il contorno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Per tutti in realtà



Eriksen è uno dei milgiori centrocampisti in circolazione, penso non sia di contorno nemmeno per il Madrid


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Eriksen, Gundogan, Jovic nomi di contorno... per noi sarebbero top player


"Florentino, ci sono avanzati degli spicci, che facciamo?". 
"Prendiamo Lewis Hamilton come autista del pullman".


----------



## Paolino (23 Aprile 2019)

Chiedano a Fassone e Mirabelli come spenderli


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Il Fpf nasce per evitare disparità tra le squadre di calcio".
> Maledetto platini e tutta la rube.



Continuo a non capire questa storia. E guardo i bilanci, sia chiaro. Guardo anche l'indebitamento societario però. 
Il divario fra grandi e piccole cresce più velocemente di quanto sia possibile colmarlo, è evidente. Il discorso che tutte le squadre siano ora in pareggio, più o meno e magheggi a parte, non tiene: potevamo avere squadre in pareggio senza creare un elite, bastava semplicemente non dare margini così stringenti (30 milioni???? dai che è l'ingaggio netto, neanche lordo, di Ronaldo, un calciatore - 3 anni? dai, che neanche una gelateria va in pari in 3 anni dall'investimento sui macchinari per fare il gelato)....


----------



## Teddy (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



500 milioni bastano per Hazard e Neymar.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire questa storia. E guardo i bilanci, sia chiaro. Guardo anche l'indebitamento societario però.
> Il divario fra grandi e piccole cresce più velocemente di quanto sia possibile colmarlo, è evidente. Il discorso che tutte le squadre siano ora in pareggio, più o meno e magheggi a parte, non tiene: potevamo avere squadre in pareggio senza creare un elite, bastava semplicemente non dare margini così stringenti (30 milioni???? dai che è l'ingaggio netto, neanche lordo, di Ronaldo, un calciatore - 3 anni? dai, che neanche una gelateria va in pari in 3 anni dall'investimento sui macchinari per fare il gelato)....



Non c'è niente da capire, anche avessero agito con buone intenzioni (cosa di cui dubito) è lampante che senza investimenti dei proprietari che compensino il gap non ci sarà mai partita tra le big con più tifosi e soldi e le altre. Le cose sono due, o fanno un campionato a parte per gli amichetti di merende oppure trovano il modo di implementare un qualche tipo di salary cap, altre strade per ridare un pò di credibilità a questo gioco non ce ne sono.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da capire, anche avessero agito con buone intenzioni (cosa di cui dubito) è lampante che senza investimenti dei proprietari che compensino il gap non ci sarà mai partita tra le big con più tifosi e soldi e le altre. Le cose sono due, o fanno un campionato a parte per gli amichetti di merende oppure trovano il modo di implementare un qualche tipo di salary cap, altre strade per ridare un pò di credibilità a questo gioco non ce ne sono.



Infatti il FFP è perfetto per mantenere lo status quo. Se nel mondo reale vigessero queste regole, i Google e Amazon non sarebbero mai esistite e avremmo ancora le pagine gialle probabilmente. Se vogliono fare FAIR PLAY, allora adottassero le regole dei campionati americani come l' NBA con il Salary Cap uguale per tutti. Altro che pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



Di sicuro ci saranno cessioni importanti, se hanno intenzione di cedere isco bisognerebbe provarci


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> "Florentino, ci sono avanzati degli spicci, che facciamo?".
> "Prendiamo Lewis Hamilton come autista del pullman".



buahahahahahahahahh


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire questa storia. E guardo i bilanci, sia chiaro. Guardo anche l'indebitamento societario però.
> Il divario fra grandi e piccole cresce più velocemente di quanto sia possibile colmarlo, è evidente. Il discorso che tutte le squadre siano ora in pareggio, più o meno e magheggi a parte, non tiene: potevamo avere squadre in pareggio senza creare un elite, bastava semplicemente non dare margini così stringenti (30 milioni???? dai che è l'ingaggio netto, neanche lordo, di Ronaldo, un calciatore - 3 anni? dai, che neanche una gelateria va in pari in 3 anni dall'investimento sui macchinari per fare il gelato)....



bastava dire: se vuoi sforare, paghi anticipato e cash. niente prestiti o dilazionamenti.

così sei sicuro che non spendi più di quello che puoi. ma così poi la juve non poteva creare il divario.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bastava dire: se vuoi sforare, paghi anticipato e cash. niente prestiti o dilazionamenti.
> 
> così sei sicuro che non spendi più di quello che puoi. ma così poi la juve non poteva creare il divario.



Mi credi che non ci avevo mai pensato?? ahahah
Hai perfettamente ragione.  
Il principio per cui si debba essere sani per forza è del resto una fesseria. Non si ha un bilancio in regola per principio, ma per non ledere soggetti terzi che fanno affidamento su di te. Potrebbe essere una soluzione, anche se non permetterebbe di entrare nel giro nessuno se non provvisto di capitali mostruosi. Ma del resto è già così ora...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mi credi che non ci avevo mai pensato?? ahahah
> Hai perfettamente ragione.
> Il principio per cui si debba essere sani per forza è del resto una fesseria. Non si ha un bilancio in regola per principio, ma per non ledere soggetti terzi che fanno affidamento su di te. Potrebbe essere una soluzione, anche se non permetterebbe di entrare nel giro nessuno se non provvisto di capitali mostruosi. Ma del resto è già così ora...



è giusto che se uno non li ha non li spenda, ma se uno li ha... mazzo vuoi uefa


----------



## 666psycho (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno:* Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.*


*
*


nomi di contorno...


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



Il real sarà la prima squadra al mondo a giocare con un modulo che prevede 2 ali sinistre


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Il Fpf nasce per evitare disparità tra le squadre di calcio".
> Maledetto platini e tutta la rube.



E infatti gli Juventini adorano l’FPF e maledicono chiunque osi criticarlo. Sanno che se Elliott non lo smantella o aggira rimarremo dei pezzenti che mandano in campo gente che ha, forse, in squadre come il Sassuolo, la propria dimensione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Aprile 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da capire, anche avessero agito con buone intenzioni (cosa di cui dubito) è lampante che senza investimenti dei proprietari che compensino il gap non ci sarà mai partita tra le big con più tifosi e soldi e le altre. Le cose sono due, o fanno un campionato a parte per gli amichetti di merende oppure trovano il modo di implementare un qualche tipo di salary cap, altre strade per ridare un pò di credibilità a questo gioco non ce ne sono.



La Superchampions ad inviti dovrebbe riportarci tra le grandi e ridarci possibilità da grandi, ma non vorrei dipendere da quello...


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



dateli a Mirabelli e vedrai che squadrone che vi fa….


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, il Real Madrid ha pronti ben 500 milioni per il Mercato estivo. In entrata, Perez vuole tre stelle: i nomi sono quelli di Hazard, Neymar e Pogba. Poi, si puntano nomi più di contorno: Eriksen, Gundogan e Jovic.



Ne diano un centinaio a noi e potranno deliziare il pubblico del Bernabeu con le giocate sopraffine di Calhanoglu e Suso.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Il Fpf nasce per evitare disparità tra le squadre di calcio".
> Maledetto platini e tutta la rube.





Black ha scritto:


> frase che ben si abbina con notizie come queste





MarcoG ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire questa storia. E guardo i bilanci, sia chiaro. Guardo anche l'indebitamento societario però.
> Il divario fra grandi e piccole cresce più velocemente di quanto sia possibile colmarlo, è evidente. Il discorso che tutte le squadre siano ora in pareggio, più o meno e magheggi a parte, non tiene: potevamo avere squadre in pareggio senza creare un elite, bastava semplicemente non dare margini così stringenti (30 milioni???? dai che è l'ingaggio netto, neanche lordo, di Ronaldo, un calciatore - 3 anni? dai, che neanche una gelateria va in pari in 3 anni dall'investimento sui macchinari per fare il gelato)....



io sapevo che il fpf era nato per ridurre l'indebitamento delle società e del sistema calcio in generale. mica per livellare le disparità come un sistema di salary cap ad esempio. fpf più hai fatturato più puoi spendere, se non ce l'hai non puoi e devi provare a crescere gradualmente. ma forse sono male informato io.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

il famosissimo ffp che vale solo per noi


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io sapevo che il fpf era nato per ridurre l'indebitamento delle società e del sistema calcio in generale. mica per livellare le disparità come un sistema di salary cap ad esempio. fpf più hai fatturato più puoi spendere, se non ce l'hai non puoi e devi provare a crescere gradualmente. ma forse sono male informato io.



Certo ma l'indebitamento lo devi evitare per evitare il fallimento di società di calcio. Nel momento in cui io sono una realtà solida, nel momento in cui pago tutto e tutti, posso dare cauzioni, posso pagare in anticipo... ogni limite è un limite alla concorrenza, perché il fatturato cresce solo con le vittorie, che non puoi avere se non hai giocatori che costano...


----------



## uolfetto (29 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Il Fpf nasce per evitare disparità tra le squadre di calcio".
> Maledetto platini e tutta la rube.





Black ha scritto:


> frase che ben si abbina con notizie come queste





MarcoG ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire questa storia. E guardo i bilanci, sia chiaro. Guardo anche l'indebitamento societario però.
> Il divario fra grandi e piccole cresce più velocemente di quanto sia possibile colmarlo, è evidente. Il discorso che tutte le squadre siano ora in pareggio, più o meno e magheggi a parte, non tiene: potevamo avere squadre in pareggio senza creare un elite, bastava semplicemente non dare margini così stringenti (30 milioni???? dai che è l'ingaggio netto, neanche lordo, di Ronaldo, un calciatore - 3 anni? dai, che neanche una gelateria va in pari in 3 anni dall'investimento sui macchinari per fare il gelato)....





MarcoG ha scritto:


> Certo ma l'indebitamento lo devi evitare per evitare il fallimento di società di calcio. Nel momento in cui io sono una realtà solida, nel momento in cui pago tutto e tutti, posso dare cauzioni, posso pagare in anticipo... ogni limite è un limite alla concorrenza, perché il fatturato cresce solo con le vittorie, che non puoi avere se non hai giocatori che costano...



si, non metto in dubbio che ci possono essere problematiche. soprattutto per chi è in una particolare posizione (purtroppo la peggiore, la nostra) di venire da anni bui e di voler magari investire di più per risalire. puntualizzavo solo il fatto che non è stato creato per livellare le disparità fra le squadre ma impedire indebitamenti/fallimenti.


----------

